# cougar conundrum?



## bowhuntinfiend (May 8, 2011)

Please for the love of god!!!!, will somebody tell me if they have tried to stick a berreta cougar 8040 mod F into a Blackhawk serpa holster for a 92F and if so does it fit? and if not, is there anywhere that i can get a decent paddle holster for my cougar.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I use a Masters Leather pancake holster (#6228) for my Cougar.

MASTER'S Leather PANCAKE Holster - Open Top

They make a paddle holster (#4228) for the Cougar, but I have not tried it.

MASTER'S Leather PADDLE Holster - Open Top


----------



## newczowner (May 24, 2011)

Bianchi MODEL 7500 ACCUMOLD® PADDLE HOLSTER


----------

